# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Sat March 16th 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2019)

Air up those tires and grease up that bottom bracket for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, March 16th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @10:00 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 11, 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 962600



No rain! 

....and we can celebrate St.Patty's Day a day early!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> No rain!
> 
> ....and we can celebrate St.Patty's Day a day early!





I got nothin going on.........gonna be 72deg.........and it's not at night........be back home before dark.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, I guess the bike I ride the most should be able to handle anything you guys throw at me...............


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> No rain!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)

THE STIG said:


>



This song has been proven INCORRECT several times in the past couple of months!


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 12, 2019)

I'll try to get there.............


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2019)

*Is there a Saint Patrick's day theme Mike ?? ... Ride green ?? ... Just a thought ...*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2019)

HA! You beat me to it! That's what we did last year when our ride fell on the 17th. Yes! If you have a green bike, ride it! Wear green too!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...-st-pattys-day-ride-march-17th-9-00am.127585/

"In the spirit of St. Patty's Day, ride a GREEN bike if you have one, or wear green. If you don't, you have to buy me a green beer after(or before) the ride! "


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 15, 2019)

Both Apps say..."Nice Day"


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Both Apps say..."Nice Day"



Well, the aps were right; it was a very nice day.
Also nice to meet you Floyd @WetDogGraphix


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 16, 2019)

Bummed i couldn't make it.had a funeral to attend.see you guys at the cycle swap.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes it was, a very beautiful day.
I was hoping to get a shot of the white snow capped peaks of the high back country, but the ride was so pleasant, that I never stopped long enough to get the shot.






One of the casualties of riding where the puncture vine grows.



But some nice folks donated a trail side repair station.



I had never seen one of these before.



It had just about all you would need to repair a bike, except some unscrupulous bastard stole the nozzle from the air hose!



Fortunately, it was a slow leak, and all is well that ends well.



It felt like it was about 85 degrees, so a dip in the fountain seemed like a good idea.
Thanks for another great day out with the Foothill Flyers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow! We couldn't have asked for a more perfect day to ride alongside the majestic San Gabriel Mountains with good friends. See you next month!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 17, 2019)

It was a very nice day for a jaunt........Nice to see @fordmike65 & @Vintage Paintworx again...also nice to finally meet some others, @tripple3 , @cyclingday , and @cyclonecoaster.com ....


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks for making the drive @WetDogGraphix !!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 1, 2019)

@tripple3 @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @Vintage Paintworx
Just wanted to say thanks again...The best part of the ride was at the end when the well dressed gentleman from a small family gathering came over and asked the ultimate question......"Are these all Schwinns?  I swear I heard @fordmike65 Gasp........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2019)

@WetDogGraphix 
Yep every one of them ... LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------

